# why cant i post an animated sig?



## Superrandomperson (Feb 26, 2015)

okay so ive been trying to post the animated and way better version of my signature all day but when I try it just says I can't post animated pictures?! why is it saying that and how can I fix it?


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Upload the animated sig to photobucket (or another image hosting site) and link to it from there. That's how I've done it in the past.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you
I've been wondering how to do that too


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 26, 2015)

I know how to do a photo but what about an animated photo?


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Superrandomperson said:


> I know how to do a photo but what about an animated photo?



My advice is for an animated photo (.gif file).


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 26, 2015)

like when I tried to do what you said with an animated photo it said invalid file?


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Can you give me a step by step what you are doing? Then I can pinpoint what might not be working.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

I tryed too I've just noticed
I go on paint
Get my signature done 
Post it then its animation is not working


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

I just changed my sig to an old animated one and it worked just fine. Hmmm


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

But the animation on it doesn't work


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> But the animation on it doesn't work


It did. I just already changed it back.. haha.

I'll switch it to the animated one so you can see.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

How in the world did you get the animation on it working though?


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

The image is hosted on the Photobucket account, so here is what I did:

1. Copy the direct link to the image (the http:// address next to "Direct", if using photobucket)
2. Go to settings --> Edit Signature
3. Go to the text box. Click the "Insert Image" button and paste the URL
4. Save signature

Voila!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

What do I click on the top editor? uploader?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 26, 2015)

It wont be animated if you upload it directly from your computer files.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> It wont be animated if you upload it directly from your computer files.



This ^^

If hosted on photobucket, imgur, etc, it should work just fine.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you for clearing that up.
Thats what I do straight after I make my signature.
But then where is edit signature on photobucket?


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Thank you for clearing that up.
> Thats what I do straight after I make my signature.
> But then where is edit signature on photobucket?



You won't find "Edit Signature" in photobucket, just under the forum's settings. 

After uploading your file to photobucket, copy the direct link


Spoiler: Shown Here












Then, go to Edit Signature on the forum. Click the Insert Image button and paste the URL you copied from photobucket. Click "OK" and save the sig.


Spoiler: Shown here


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 26, 2015)

I a doing exactly what you said, I am about to just give someone my password and have them do it for me XD


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

Superrandomperson said:


> I a doing exactly what you said, I am about to just give someone my password and have them do it for me XD



Is the animation not working, or the entire image? Make sure it was saved as a .gif file.


----------



## Harmonia (Feb 26, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I tryed too I've just noticed
> I go on paint
> Get my signature done
> Post it then its animation is not working



you can't make animated gifs in paint, fyi. you need to use gimp or photoshop. if you do it in paint it will not move.


----------



## nard (Feb 26, 2015)

Superrandomperson said:


> I a doing exactly what you said, I am about to just give someone my password and have them do it for me XD



wouldn't really recommend giving someone your password


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm gonna try Gimp




~Thank you @Dave


----------



## Harmonia (Feb 26, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I'm gonna try Gimp
> ~Thank you @Dave



yw, if you need any help just let me know


----------



## piichinu (Feb 26, 2015)

If GIMP doesnt work for u, and u end up trying Photoshop, when you go to file hit "save for web and devices" when you save


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

For animated signatures, you can just use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags...my town info spoiler has an animated sig if you want to check 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, you should upload the gif to an image hosting site, I might add.


----------



## Meadows (Feb 26, 2015)

YUCK! I can't stand GIMP! It never works for me, I reccomend Pain.net! Don't go to the link called Pain.net go here

http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## Locket (Feb 26, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> YUCK! I can't stand GIMP! It never works for me, I reccomend Pain.net! Don't go to the link called Pain.net go here
> 
> http://www.getpaint.net/



I can't use that... What works on Mac?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 27, 2015)

Gimp didn't work
Trying Photoshop now


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 27, 2015)

I know it was mentioned already but you will want to upload to an off-site image host. Photobucket, Imgur, Tinypic, etc.

When you have the animated picture you want get the direct link to it. It will end in .gif. And put it in the  code brackets.

The code will look something like this [PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/Ery5PkO.gif[/PLAIN]

So it will show up like this


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Is the animation not working, or the entire image? Make sure it was saved as a .gif file.



Well when I type in the link from any website I've tried it just says invalid file?


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it a signature someone made for you or from the web?

*EDIT:* Nevermind, try this:
[CENTER][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/lpabyT5.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]

*EDIT #2:* To clarify, make sure you go to settings up at the top > edit signature > paste code above and click save.

If you don't want it centered remove the [CENTER] & [/CENTER]


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay I will try that now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did exactly that and all it says is invalid file, I even switched to my pc and it didn't work


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)

It worked for me:


Spoiler: Click me


























I see under Signature on your profile it says [SIGPIC] [/SIGPIC], remove that.


----------



## noizora (Feb 27, 2015)

Paint doesn't support .gif files, so if you put an animated image into it, it will turn into a non animated image.


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my god

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm such an idiot let le try now hang on

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg it works yay thank you so much im appearantly an idiot


----------



## inkling (Feb 28, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Gimp didn't work
> Trying Photoshop now



In gimp, you have to make your animation using layers. After you save it (whatever the default gimp file format is i don't remeber), you have to go file>export as...>and make sure you save it as gif. Then a window will pop up with options. You have to make sure you check the box that says "save as animation".

Here is a simple tutorial: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/

Also I'm pretty sure you can open up a gif file in gimp (just not any other video file extentions unless you have a special plugin), it should just show up as separated layers. Then you just have to make sure you export it as a gif file again!

Hopefully this helps

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> In gimp, you have to make your animation using layers. After you save it (whatever the default gimp file format is i don't remeber), you have to go file>export as...>and make sure you save it as gif. Then a window will pop up with options. You have to make sure you check the box that says "save as animation".
> 
> Here is a simple tutorial: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
> 
> ...



@Gabi<3AnimalCrossing Just tested what I said and its correct. If you want to make a sig with an animated background,you can use gimp or photoshop, and essentially the same thing will happen when you open the file up in both programs. It will split up into different layers. Make sure you put your text/images you want to show up on every layer!
I know this is off topic from OP, so sorry! Just trying to help the other person.


----------



## kassie (Feb 28, 2015)

Superrandomperson said:


> Oh my god
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're welcome! Glad it worked.


----------

